# chamomile tea, sea salt recipe?



## Bean (Jun 13, 2004)

I just read about this: the chamomile tea, one other herb (sorry, notes not here), and sea salt as a boost for syrup. I can find lots of mentions of the general idea, but nothing on how much per gallon....if anyone knows, I'd sure like to try this.

Thanks - Bean


----------



## Highwoods John (Apr 14, 2008)

*Bee Tea*

There is a good recipe for Bee Tea at www.honeybeelives.org


----------



## Bean (Jun 13, 2004)

Thank you - that's great


----------

